

Women 'Complain A Lot, Interrupt,' Developer Says At Conference - jakemcgraw
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/06/04/318882549/women-complain-a-lot-interrupt-developer-says-at-conference?live=1

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7847351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7847351)

